# A Couple of Sunset Photos From Tonight



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Beautiful!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Thank you Jon!


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

Man, those are nice. I love how the clouds go from dark and looming in the foreground to the sunset in the background like a ceiling.

What settings did you use?


----------



## Calliope (Feb 3, 2007)

:thumbup: Nice shots!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

TLudwig said:


> Man, those are nice. I love how the clouds go from dark and looming in the foreground to the sunset in the background like a ceiling.
> 
> What settings did you use?


Thank you. Settings were f/4, iso 100, 7 bracket exposures at -3,-2,-1,0,+1,+2,+3.



Calliope said:


> :thumbup: Nice shots!


Thank you Calliope!


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

wow you always have amazing pix


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Missmodena310 said:


> wow you always have amazing pix


Thank you! I appreciate the comments.


----------



## daydreamer69 (Oct 7, 2009)

love the brilliance & clarity

i'm guessing you overlap the pics with the different exposure settings in photoshop?


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

Very nice. Great depth and tone. The reflections really add to the pics


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

daydreamer69 said:


> love the brilliance & clarity
> 
> i'm guessing you overlap the pics with the different exposure settings in photoshop?


Thank you. 7 exposures combined and tonemapped in Photomatix. Then refined in photoshop.



Skiddy said:


> Very nice. Great depth and tone. The reflections really add to the pics


Thanks Skiddy!


----------

